# Comment avoir GIMP en français

## Jyp_g

Quand je le compile : ./configure && make && make install

Je l'ai en francais:

emerge gimp

Je l'ai en anglais!

----------

## Jyp_g

je viens de refaire :

emerge gimp

et il est en français....  :Wink: 

----------

## broschi

Comment?!?

----------

## Jyp_g

sur une 1.2, j'ai juste fait un emerge gimp

----------

